# FEEDING pics



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit A.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit B.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit B.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit C.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit D.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit E.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit F.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit G.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit H.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit I.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

exhibit I.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice pics..
Cute little monsters!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

thanx, that was taken just a while ago.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

ha litle killers


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

they are some cute little buggers


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice action pics. Hungry little p's


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hungry p's you got there! BTW, why is the water yellow? I see you have wood in your tank, did you properly treat your wood before putting it in the tank? Anyway, nice looking p's


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

they tore the sh*t out of them


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

> Hungry p's you got there! BTW, why is the water yellow? I see you have wood in your tank, did you properly treat your wood before putting it in the tank? Anyway, nice looking p's


The tea-colored water is from the driftwood's tanins. I never bleached that wood. I just sun-dried it for 2 weeks. Thanx for the compliments.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

my flowerhorn ate so much that he floated to the surface and did a back wards flip and rested on the heater for like 4 hours.....hes better now though....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

very cool pics


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

cute, wut size p's? im getting in 10 .5" rbps soon. also exhibit f is wut looked like my goldfish after boxer jr. got off a rampage. unfortunately the fish was still alive n suffering with that hole


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

YES!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

they're 2 inch spilos.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> camotekid Posted on Oct 7 2003, 10:31 AM
> *they're 2 inch spilos*.


Pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice litttle kill'as


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

furious fish







!

Oburi


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanx a lot again guys.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

great pics, those P's are very aggressive compared to their size


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

those are ferocious little reds....i like them


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice images...thanks for sharing..very cool


----------

